# Flip Shanty - Size vs. Weight vs. Simplicity



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

After a couple outings this year where i used my flip shanty i have noticed some minors tears and holes in spots. I've owned it for a while now. Going to start researching a new option and probably off load my FX100 for cheap.

SIZE - First and foremost..... I NEED MORE ROOM than my little Shapell FX100, no way around it. If i find the fish and want to flip, i usually cut 2 holes so i can drop 2 options down. Would be nice if i could cut 3 so i have a separate hole for the flasher.

WEIGHT - Also know i am not getting any younger so overall weight is a pretty big factor. Whatever i get will not have the extra insulated fabric since i know that adds weight. I have a small buddy heater and that is more than enough to keep warm and most times i don't even bother firing that up. Once i'm out of the wind, i'm usually good. Is a 2-man too heavy to pull solo?

SIMPLICITY - This rates lowest on my consideration but i still don't want to have to spend 10 minutes every time i flip to secure poles.

Anyone on here upgraded from a FX100 to something they think is the perfect flip shanty?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

If you like your fx100, have you looked at the fx150? It a bit larger. And still economical. I don't do it often but I can comfortably drill 3 holes in my fx100 in a triangle. The 100 has 11sqft of fishing ice and the 150 has 15sqft of ice space.

Clam makes a one man called Legend XL and the seat is on the length side of the sled giving a wider set up out front. Little more pricey than the shappell. Can always get a two man.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I like the ones that attach to the sled. You can put all ur junk in the sled and just pop it up when you get to your spot.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got a Clam Nanook 2-man flig. Like yours, starting to show some wear in a few areas. Originally bought it to get my son out with me. Well, now he's nearly 16 and we haven't both been in it together for a few years. Anyways...

Yes the WEIGHT is quite a bit. Especially if trying to get it in and out of the bed of my truck by myself. Also it dragging through snow. I'm looking to finally build a smitty sled to put it on top of. 

I think it is rather SIMPLE...just slide up the poles to lock in position and ready to go. As well, if I move, so long as it isn't real windy, I just roll back the assembly until I'm ready to drop it again. The only difficult part for me is getting the release buttons on the poles to push in to slide them closed.

SIZE...like you, I like to have 3 holes going as well. The 2-man gives plenty of room for this. I did take out the second seat in mine, so a bit less weight, which also gives me more space for all the junk I bring.

For now though, I just wish my 2-man was bit lighter, which means its footprint would need to be a bit smaller. And no real need either for me for an insulated cover, although one will probably last longer. So, I'll be interested to see others opinions on this as well, since I may be looking for something different in the coming years.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh yeah, going from the fx100 at just under 40 lb spoils you. Hard to find anything that comes in it that weight, haha.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@hailtothethief - That is the kind i want, i think most people call them a flip shanty. The ones that pop up like a tent are called hubs and the ones that fold together with the solid bottom are called a suitcase shanty. Maybe those are just my names for them. I do have a 2-man hub, but like the ease of the flip style.

@Pooch - You are correct, the light weight FX100 is gonna have me spoiled i think. The dang thing is either getting smaller, i'm getting bigger or i'm just taking too much crap with me. I know which 2 of the 3 it is... 

@Lil' Rob - Great info, thanks! If you can move around the Nanook 2-man by yourself, i will have to check it out. I just recently built a smitty sled but really have not needed it since i built it. No need for it when the top layer has been hard at the places i have fished recently. The next couple days may add some snow by the sounds of it. I have seen the push buttons on some of the extending poles... are they just hard to push or do they freeze up ever? An ultra-light 2-man flip would be heaven on ice.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got an Eskimo Wide One Inferno. It is the one where the front expands. It is insulated and has a swivel seat, think it is about 55 lbs. I am 62 with COPD and can lift it loaded with all my gear into the back of my vehicle. It pulls easier than my old one that weighs less and fits into the back of a small SUV with the backseat down with room to spare. So far I haven't drilled 3 holes but have drilled 2 and had a 5 gallon bucket, a rod holder and flasher in front of me and could still easily get out the front door. It has 14.5 square feet of fishing space (the most of any one man flips) compared to the FX100 which has 11 square feet. The only bar you extend is the front bar that expands the fishing area and it doesn't have the little button push button but sort of a toggle switch that is the size of a thumb. I did a lot of research before upgrading to this one with space and weight being the two biggest concerns. I suggest looking at it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> @hailtothethief - That is the kind i want, i think most people call them a flip shanty. The ones that pop up like a tent are called hubs and the ones that fold together with the solid bottom are called a suitcase shanty. Maybe those are just my names for them. I do have a 2-man hub, but like the ease of the flip style.
> 
> @Pooch - You are correct, the light weight FX100 is gonna have me spoiled i think. The dang thing is either getting smaller, i'm getting bigger or i'm just taking too much crap with me. I know which 2 of the 3 it is...
> 
> @Lil' Rob - Great info, thanks! If you can move around the Nanook 2-man by yourself, i will have to check it out. I just recently built a smitty sled but really have not needed it since i built it. No need for it when the top layer has been hard at the places i have fished recently. The next couple days may add some snow by the sounds of it. I have seen the push buttons on some of the extending poles... are they just hard to push or do they freeze up ever? An ultra-light 2-man flip would be heaven on ice.


Mine is about 10 years old. I get around with it ok, often having help getting it in and out of the truck. After a lot of dragging, I feel it in the shoulders and neck the next day. Otherwise, I just have to have it mostly empty to make it easier to do so. I've never had a problem with the buttons freezing up, it's just that they're kind of small and you've got to get them pushed down pretty far. There is a plastic tool attached at each button locations that is used to push the button in, but you've got to get it lined up. For me, not so easy with gloves on, as I hate wearing gloves for any kind of meticulous work/handling. So with bare hands holding each of the metal poles (times 2 times 4), the fingers can get cold pretty fast. Once each is released on each side, then you can slide them down. Again, with no gloves on...it sucks when it's really cold.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

I've had a clam kenai pro thermal for years now, and its worked well for me. It weighs 48lbs, I load and unload it in a full sized pickup(unloaded). I rarely use my small buddy heater, but honestly believe the insulated fabric helps. The kenai has fixed poles, as opposed to sliding and locking poles. It also has a deeper tub, and is taller than most others. I too tend to drill three holes if sitting long. It has been good to me so far, and have used it often.


----------



## red95gtcoupe (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an older uninsulated clam yukon (2 person) that I started using this year. Not sure of the weight, but I have pulled it myself out to east harbor and up the banks at beaver creek and Bellevue #4 so far. I have it loaded with hand auger, flasher, buddy heater, rods, and extra 1lb propane tanks. It can be a pain to drag, especially up hill (good ice cleats help tremendously). I have an old pair of cross country skis and plan on making a smitty sled to see how much that helps. It is at the point where I can load it into my truck myself one end at a time, but prefer a 2nd person when loading/unloading. I have heard the otters are nice, but heavy. Not sure how much weight the insulated models add, but I have not seen the need for it (yet).

If you get rid of of the FX100 let me know. I have been looking for a 1 person flip.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got out my paperwork from mine...it's a whopping 80 lbs !! A bit less with the one seat out of it, but somehow that doesn't seem to make me feel any better now. The other dimensions are Width 61", Height 61", and front to back its's 83". From what I can find, it has 20 sq ft of fishable space, which sounds close.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I use a clam pro 1 man with push button extension poles. I took the seat and it's assembly out of the sled, then use a folding lawn chair for a seat. I have 3 holes drilled, with livescope. Plenty of room in front of you. I can even stand up at 5'10" to stretch or make pee pee. Pulling it with a harness is easy even in snow. If I really wanna go light I use my 1 man dual hub. It's a clam twin hub 1....60"x60" @13lbs. Opens in seconds. You can see it in my profile pic


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

I have the FX150 flip and really like the extra room it offers. Can easily have three holes if desired and still have room for the electronics and lantern.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

You should have said something and looked mine over on Saturday, just to familiarize yourself with the space, and flipover ease. Granted its the insulated model so a little heavier than you have in mind. I love having the extra space for a 2nd person, or fishing solo in it.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@Evinrude58 - The Eskimo Wide One Inferno is up there towards the top of my list. For the weight, it does have more sqft than most. I also see the EVO1 that is a hybrid of sorts. Has a front and top pop-out panel like a hub style. It is a little lighter weight but says it has 19.5 sqft of fish space! Looking at mixed reviews on how long it lasts and how easy it is to move around though.

@Lil' Rob - Thanks again for all the details! I could do the 80lbs for now, but not sure for how many more years.

@red95gtcoupe - The room of a 2-mam would be awesome, but i don't see too many that are not listed as "insulated" and i really don't think i need that extra insulation. Seems there is limited stock on a lot of models right now. Pulling ANYTHING up and down the hills at the upgrounds are a bear. Pulling over the rocks at the new Attica res is even worse than the steep ramps.

@village idiot - That looks like it has way more room than my FX100!

@TDD11 - Haha, i got the thought in my head on Sunday or i would have done just that. You are a couple years younger than me too. I tested ran it by the one who balances the check book and didn't get shot down right away so has me in full research mode now.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have an Ice Runner shanty? I'm looking at this...... Ice House Explorer Kind of a different take on a flip shanty. It is essentially a 2-man shelter that comes in at only 49 lbs and 18.2 sqft of fishing room. Of course it is out of stock at the moment. If anyone has one, i would love to hear what you think. They sound like they are somewhat a new concept and there just are not many current reviews of them.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> Does anyone have an Ice Runner shanty? I'm looking at this...... Ice House Explorer Kind of a different take on a flip shanty. It is essentially a 2-man shelter that comes in at only 49 lbs and 18.2 sqft of fishing room. Of course it is out of stock at the moment. If anyone has one, i would love to hear what you think. They sound like they are somewhat a new concept and there just are not many current reviews of them.


Interesting...nice concept, but not much of a tub to it though. Also, the weight spec doesn't include whatever chair/seat you would need to bring to sit on. From the looks of it, you'd probably have to collapse it in order to move to another location?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm really liking this ice runner shanty. The 1 man escape model almost had me impulse buy a minute ago. Wonder if any ohio retailers have these in stock?


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> Does anyone have an Ice Runner shanty? I'm looking at this...... Ice House Explorer Kind of a different take on a flip shanty. It is essentially a 2-man shelter that comes in at only 49 lbs and 18.2 sqft of fishing room. Of course it is out of stock at the moment. If anyone has one, i would love to hear what you think. They sound like they are somewhat a new concept and there just are not many current reviews of them.


Dammit Russ. I want a flip like you are mentioning also, stop showing links to cool things that I don't need but want to spend $$ on


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I have an older clam I think its a 1.5 person so no problems getting 2 holes plus ducer hole. I did make the smitty sled that will fit the clam and my two man otter which dont seem to be much different pulling . I love the otter for the room and if a buddy comes but with current covid situation those guys are on their own ! Last month my buddy bought the eskimo wide one that we put together and the only thing I didn't like was the thinner tub but the rest seemed like a good buy overall . Guess it depends on your fishing style ?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@Lil' Rob - I did think about the weight of a seat, but figured i take along a bucket anyway so could just sit on that. I have some small lightweight hunting stools too. There is a video (made by the company) that shows it easily packs enough gear in the tub. Only drawback I can think is that you would have to walk on the tub to get in. If you have creepers on, don't think you would wanna step in the tub.

@allwayzfishin - It sure looks like a decent concept. Would have all that fishable room not taken up by where your feet are. I looked earlier and couldn't find a video showing how they actually set up.

@fisher person - Sorry.... I have the same sickness! Haha. I had a helluva mess with extra poles I had in the shanty that made me mad about the room then had a lul and started noticing holes in the canvas. Can't take the $$ with us so might as well spend it!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I like having back support on the seat I have...especially when the action is slow...so a bucket to sit on wouldn't be my first choice...although the seat part could use a bit more padding.

I suppose you could leave out the front center support pole, thus allowing the lowest front section to still be lifted up...and then step in and out through the front.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just get a couple carpet squares from ollie's to put in the tub, or 1/4" horse stall mat from tractor supply. Or those foam anti fatigue squares from harbor freight


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I have a Clam nanook Xl thermal. Weighs 76#, the uninsulated nanook is only 2# lighter so might as well go insulated. What made me pick that model, first it’s one of the lightest 2 man flip overs and second is the corner/side entry. No stepping over holes, rods or heaters. And it has a rear entry. Comes with nice swivel seats and by taking the second seat out probably saves 5-7#, maybe more. It pulls amazingly well fully loaded on this hard snow. Bare ice and you barely know your pulling it. I looked at many flip overs and watched lots of YouTube and reviews before I made my decision. And cabela’s having it on sale for $375 didn’t hurt anything either Takes me about 1 minute to setup and maybe 3 to take down and get everything tucked in. I haven’t had any issues with the poles coming apart at all.


----------



## Ken Pfeiler (May 3, 2017)

I have the nanook xl thermal also. I think it’s the perfect 1 man, but can also double for a 2 man by just adding the other seat.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I have a Clam nanook Xl thermal. Weighs 76#, the uninsulated nanook is only 2# lighter so might as well go insulated. What made me pick that model, first it’s one of the lightest 2 man flip overs and second is the corner/side entry. No stepping over holes, rods or heaters. And it has a rear entry. Comes with nice swivel seats and by taking the second seat out probably saves 5-7#, maybe more. It pulls amazingly well fully loaded on this hard snow. Bare ice and you barely know your pulling it. I looked at many flip overs and watched lots of YouTube and reviews before I made my decision. And cabela’s having it on sale for $375 didn’t hurt anything either Takes me about 1 minute to setup and maybe 3 to take down and get everything tucked in. I haven’t had any issues with the poles coming apart at all.
> View attachment 463751
> View attachment 463752
> View attachment 463753


I have the same one too. Ordered a seat bracket from Clam for $10 so I can have one seat in the middle when fishing solo. Each seat weighs 14 lbs and makes a big difference when pulling one less seat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Pfeiler (May 3, 2017)

I was wondering if I could get another bracket from Clam. I guess I just got my answer. This will make my perfect 1 man even better.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Ken Pfeiler said:


> I was wondering if I could get another bracket from Clam. I guess I just got my answer. This will make my perfect 1 man even better.


There’s only 2 bolts that hold the bracket on the lip of the sled. I would just take the 2 brackets off and drill new holes in the sled wherever your wanting a solo seat. Don’t see a need to buy another bracket when you have 2 from factory and only using the 1. If you know someone is gonna fish with you just put them back. Wouldn’t take 30 seconds to do.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> There’s only 2 bolts that hold the bracket on the lip of the sled. I would just take the 2 brackets off and drill new holes in the sled wherever your wanting a solo seat. Don’t see a need to buy another bracket when you have 2 from factory and only using the 1. If you know someone is gonna fish with you just put them back. Wouldn’t take 30 seconds to do.


I did something similar. I found that my two seats put my son and I too much shoulder-to-shoulder, so I moved each about 2" closer to the outside, giving us an additional 4" of distance between us. 30 seconds is about right...actually takes longer to get the tools out and put them away.

I am trying to convince my son to do something similar with his 1-man, moving it one way or the other to create more room, as he wants to put a tall bucket with lid next to him to set stuff on, but his chair constantly bumps into. It just needs to move an inch or two, and it is just 4 bolts holding his seat in place.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Have you thought about sitting in your tub ? I have a frabill1 man and found that I like moving my seat to the back of the tub and sitting inside. I have the box that is a seat so I can move it around and it stores all my tackle. It really helps keeping your feet warm and you have all the ice area that you need. I can put 4 holes if needed up front. Some will get a rubber mat for inside but i am fine without it.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Have the EVO1 and it's not easy to move around likely a typical flip, you have to either not be going very far at all or you have to close shop and start over, which is a pain. But it is easy to load and has room, I drill 3 holes and use a depth finder and camera plus run a heater when needed. I bought it for the weight, wish I would have talked about it with other people who have shelters just to get a better understanding on the pro's and con's.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> There’s only 2 bolts that hold the bracket on the lip of the sled. I would just take the 2 brackets off and drill new holes in the sled wherever your wanting a solo seat. Don’t see a need to buy another bracket when you have 2 from factory and only using the 1. If you know someone is gonna fish with you just put them back. Wouldn’t take 30 seconds to do.


Only $10 from Clam so I can now position my seat wherever I want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Have the EVO1 and it's not easy to move around likely a typical flip, you have to either not be going very far at all or you have to close shop and start over, which is a pain. But it is easy to load and has room, I drill 3 holes and use a depth finder and camera plus run a heater when needed. I bought it for the weight, wish I would have talked about it with other people who have shelters just to get a better understanding on the pro's and con's.


When I was shopping for a flipover last year, that is exactly why I did not get the Evo. Sounded great, but kind of defeated the purpose of the flipover, in my opinion. 

Attica, if we link up again you're welcome to test drive my Sierra Thermal. It's probably a little bigger and heavier than you have in mind, but maybe it'll familiarize you with the Eskimo design. It's a little awkward loading into the truck by yourself, but otherwise, I love it! Tons of extra space. I love that I can lay out lures, bait, rods, etc on the other seat. I could leave the other seat at home and save a little weight, but I have been fishing local and never know when a buddy might stop out for a beer. Maybe I should leave it in the truck..


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Otter Hideout? Seems like a nice one person shanty when going solo? Although, seems there are none to be found now. Amazing how all the hubs sold out this year. Another Covid effect.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

DBV said:


> Has anyone tried the Otter Hideout? Seems like a nice one person shanty when going solo? Although, seems there are none to be found now. Amazing how all the hubs sold out this year. Another Covid effect.


I think it has more to do with actually having fishable ice.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I think it has more to do with actually having fishable ice.


Yep it does, but Covid making impact too. I talked with Thorne Brothers person yesterday and he said regular fishing and ice fishing equipment since Covid has made their stuff sell out quicker than usual. So, Covid definitely having more people fish since it is an outdoor activity. Same in golf.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input from everyone! Very informative stuff from all and much appreciated. Since i can't seem to get a decent review on the Ice Runner shanty, i just don't see putting up the money for it. I have it narrowed down to either the Clam Nanook XL or the Eskimo Sierra. Leaning towards the Nanook because the numbers are just a hair better for it on all the specifics. Except for the price of course.... the Nanook is gonna be about $80 more expensive. The Eskimo Inferno sure came close, but it comes in only 10 lbs. lighter than the 2-man flips. If i remove one of the seats out of the Nanook, i am dropping even more weight off it. 

- Size -
Nanook = 23 sqft
Sierra = 22.5 sqft

- Weight - 
Nanoon = 72lbs
Sierra = 74lbs

- Simplicity -
From the reviews you have all listed, the 2 sound very similar on this point

- Fabric -
Nanook = 600 denier
Sierra = 300 denier
(not as worried about this but the more durable the better if weight is not comprimised)


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for all of the input from everyone! Very informative stuff from all and much appreciated. Since i can't seem to get a decent review on the Ice Runner shanty, i just don't see putting up the money for it. I have it narrowed down to either the Clam Nanook XL or the Eskimo Sierra. Leaning towards the Nanook because the numbers are just a hair better for it on all the specifics. Except for the price of course.... the Nanook is gonna be about $80 more expensive. The Eskimo Inferno sure came close, but it comes in only 10 lbs. lighter than the 2-man flips. If i remove one of the seats out of the Nanook, i am dropping even more weight off it.
> 
> - Size -
> Nanook = 23 sqft
> ...


Too bad Sheels doesn’t ship them. They have a real good deal on the nanook xl thermal right now.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

DBV a big factor in hubs being hard to find is restaurants in other states like Michigan are buying them to use as outdoor seating to increase their seating due to covid restrictions.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> @Lil' Rob - I did think about the weight of a seat, but figured i take along a bucket anyway so could just sit on that. I have some small lightweight hunting stools too. There is a video (made by the company) that shows it easily packs enough gear in the tub. Only drawback I can think is that you would have to walk on the tub to get in. If you have creepers on, don't think you would wanna step in the tub.
> 
> @allwayzfishin - It sure looks like a decent concept. Would have all that fishable room not taken up by where your feet are. I looked earlier and couldn't find a video showing how they actually set up.
> 
> @fisher person - Sorry.... I have the same sickness! Haha. I had a helluva mess with extra poles I had in the shanty that made me mad about the room then had a lul and started noticing holes in the canvas. Can't take the $$ with us so might as well spend it!


i like this insolated hub








C-360 Thermal Hub


<p><span style="font-weight: 400;">The C-360 Hub Shelter by Clam packs down small for the anglers on the move. And a thermal skin keeps heat in, reduces propane use, and reduces condensation. Combine this with advanced hub technology, and you have a superior pop-up portable ice shelter— the...




shop.clamoutdoors.com





i take with me 1 hunting chear to sit on,3 buckets,put bocket on each side off you they are as rod holders and keepeng minows,one to load with fish.
cordles drill auger,and make smithy slad.
simple setup,i carie drill bit for pree driling anchor bolts,if you do not preedril holes it take for eve to put in.
my setup take 5 minutes.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I gave sitting INSIDE the tub of my FX100 a try. Pushed the seat as far as I could back. Kind of a squeeze to get my feet in the tub, but manageable. There definitely is more room to work with and could even leave the heater out front. I think I could have fit 3 holes but just did this as a trial run. I caught a big catfish while I was fishing and it was complicated working around all the gear in there and landing the fish. Still planning on getting a 2-man though. Did try out my newly made smitty sled as well. Very happy with how it pulled in the snow.



















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

TDD11 said:


> When I was shopping for a flipover last year, that is exactly why I did not get the Evo. Sounded great, but kind of defeated the purpose of the flipover, in my opinion.
> 
> Attica, if we link up again you're welcome to test drive my Sierra Thermal. It's probably a little bigger and heavier than you have in mind, but maybe it'll familiarize you with the Eskimo design. It's a little awkward loading into the truck by yourself, but otherwise, I love it! Tons of extra space. I love that I can lay out lures, bait, rods, etc on the other seat. I could leave the other seat at home and save a little weight, but I have been fishing local and never know when a buddy might stop out for a beer. Maybe I should leave it in the truck..


Yeah I went mostly by weight and then space. Turning 64 with a bad back so weight has to be a priority. If you can't lift it into the bed of the truck then it really defeats the purpose.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Yeah I went mostly by weight and then space. Turning 64 with a bad back so weight has to be a priority. If you can't lift it into the bed of the truck then it really defeats the purpose.


The Sierra can be put in the back of a truck by yourself - but it's large enough in size that it's awkward and you can't pick it up. I'll pick one end up and lean it on the tailgate, then pick the other end up off the ground and slide it in the bed. I empty the sled of all gear before putting it in the truck.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> DBV a big factor in hubs being hard to find is restaurants in other states like Michigan are buying them to use as outdoor seating to increase their seating due to covid restrictions.


Make sense. Are they using flip shelters too, as those are mostly gone too? I don’t see many of any types of shelters in stock anywhere. Especially Otter. Everything ice related is slim pickings this year compared to normal due to more people ice fishing due to Covid and of course ice.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

DBV said:


> Make sense. Are they using flip shelters too, as those are mostly gone too? I don’t see many of any types of shelters in stock anywhere. Especially Otter. Everything ice related is slim pickings this year compared to normal due to more people ice fishing due to Covid and of course ice.


I had no problem ordering the Eskimo 2 man hub from Walmart 2 weeks ago arrived in 4 days, 139.00 and free shipping.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

John Boat said:


> I had no problem ordering the Eskimo 2 man hub from Walmart 2 weeks ago arrived in 4 days, 139.00 and free shipping.


Still see some those, but Otter’s are sold out everywhere and that is all I would buy.


----------

